# Mississippi Valley Retriever Club St. Louis



## tom barrale (Feb 22, 2008)

Open callbacks to 2nd series. 1,3,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,15,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,28,31,33,34,35,36,39,44,45,46,47,51,54,56,57. 33 dogs, 54 starts 2nd series.


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

Q Results:

1-19
2-12
3-13
4-4

RJ- 22

Jams
5
16
18


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

AM Callbacks to LB: 1,5,6,7,8,9,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,29,30,32,33,34,36,38,40-46


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Derby 9 dogs to the 4th Sunday morning 8 a.m. Numbers are from memory so I hope they are accurate: 2,3,7,10,12,13,14,15,16


----------



## Ron Tiemann (Aug 9, 2009)

Open results
1st- Punch/Washburn
2nd- Mickey/C Hines
3rd- King/Medford 
4th- Hoot/Medford 
RJ- 3
Jams- 57,31,19,11,1


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Derby Results: 1st #16 O Crouthers/ H Tyler Sheppard
2nd #14 "Steeler" O/H Dr. Bruce Ahlers
3rd #7 "Waylon" O Gilmore/ H Jimmie Darnell
4th #2 "Duce" O Merritt/ H Trey Lawrence
RJ #12 O/H William Hullum
Jams to Rick Stawski with Eddie and Tom Bogusky with Bubba. May have been another Jam. Congratulations to all placements and Jams.
Thanks to the Judges, Brad Knight and Michelle Kelley, for a great Derby. Also, 2nd and 3rd are litter mates (FC AFC Gauge X FC AFC Lassie) Congrats to breeder, Martha Blank.


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats to all the Dogs, Owners and Handlers that competed in this great Derby and special thanks to Judges Brad Knight and Michelle Kelly and all the workers that made it possible.
We wish to especially recognize and congratulate Tyler Sheppard and our very own Hook (Pow's Mi Crooked Letter Crooked Letter Hook) pup from our 1st of 2 FC/AFC Esprit's Power Play (Pow) x Mama's Little Bit O Honey breedings who has started her Derby career with a 3rd and 1st Place finish in her first 2 starts at only 13 mo old.


----------



## NEArkansas (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations Tyler and Hook. Good weekend with also 3rd in the Q with Wynn.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks to all who put on the MS Valley Trial, congrats to the victors, placers, etc.

What a great weekend!

What a great, efficient, smooth set of club officers and workers. What great hosts!

As someone who only gets to run a trial or two each season, I really appreciate all that those who PUT into this game and what they put into the sport. 

The areas of the Busch Wildlife area that I saw used this weekend looked the best that I've personally every seen them. Special thanks to all of you who have worked so hard with the conservation folks to make the trial grounds much, much more trial-friendly. 

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Thanks to all who put on the MS Valley Trial, congrats to the victors, placers, etc.
> 
> What a great weekend!
> 
> ...


It was nice seeing you at the Trial. Thank you to all the contestants who were so cooperative and to the other workers especially Martha Blank who made things run smoothly. We had multiple handlers with multiple dogs running in more than one stake. It does not take rule changes to make a trial go well. Rather, it takes efficient workers and cooperative handlers.


----------

